# Hopper 3 Have An IR Receiver?



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

I currently have a Hopper w/Sling and use an RF remote w/IR Base Station to control all the hidden equipment. I just chatted with Dish support about upgrading to the Hopper 3 and was told that the Hopper 3 does not have an IR receiver. Can someone conform or deny that?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what kind of confirmation you are expecting ? words ?

for sure, the factual evidence would be a schematics of H3 or a picture of dismantled front panel PCB
do you want for me to dismantle the panel and make a picture for you?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Considering all the Hoppers should be out where they can get some air for cooling, IR should be the least of your worries.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See Hopper 3 IR control ?


----------



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> what kind of confirmation you are expecting ? words ?
> 
> for sure, the factual evidence would be a schematics of H3 or a picture of dismantled front panel PCB
> do you want for me to dismantle the panel and make a picture for you?


I was hoping to hear from someone who has actually tried it and either failed or succeeded. Or as I see below, there is supposedly a menu setting to turn it on.


----------



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

scooper said:


> Considering all the Hoppers should be out where they can get some air for cooling, IR should be the least of your worries.


It's in a well ventilated cabinet but thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

James Long said:


> See Hopper 3 IR control ?


Thanks, it appears that it does have an IR receiver that just needs to be enabled. Gotta love Dish Technical Support.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jtconte said:


> I was hoping to hear from someone who has actually tried it and either failed or succeeded. Or as I see below, there is supposedly a menu setting to turn it on.


I think you could accept the picture of front PCBA the H3 as a fact of IR controlling.








A hint: U1 component locate between two IR LED blasters [#2 and #1, from left to right].


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Press Home button twice - Settings - Remote Control - scroll down to Infrared reception to turn on or off.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I think you could accept the picture of front PCBA the H3 as a fact of IR controlling.
> A hint: U1 component locate between two IR LED blasters [#2 and #1, from left to right].


Sadly it would not be the first time unused hardware was included in a receiver. Fortunately we have confirmation that the IR can be enabled in via the menus. No screwdriver required.


----------

